

Logitech Slashes Google TV-Based Revue to $99 as Returns Exceed Sales - boh
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/07/28/logitech-slashes-google-tv-based-revue-to-99-as-returns-exceed-sales/

======
mark_l_watson
I actually like my Logitech Revue a lot! I use it for Netflix streaming and to
show family and friends my Picasa web albums.

It seemed to get more reliable several months ago after it updated itself.

All that said, I got one for free from Google last December and I would be
less happy if I had paid $299 for it. At the "get rid of inventory" sale price
of $99 it seems like a pretty good deal. I expect something even better to be
released in the next year or so.

BTW, does anyone know if Apple TV supports Netflix and other data streams? If
not, will they?

